# Blob MimeTyp auslesen



## delphiking1980 (27. Feb 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Feld mit Blobs und kann diese Auslesen nur wie bekomme ich herraus welche Datei dahinter steckt? Wissen würde ich gerne Dateiname, und Typ.

Durch googeln habe ich nix brauchbares gefunden meine Idee bis jetzt wäre:
Klasse ExtFile erstellen diese enthält drei Variablen (Name,Typ und das File) und diese wird dann Serialisiert bzw Deserialisiert.

So hätte ich immer meine korrekten Daten.

Aber vieleicht kennt ja jemand eine bessere Lösung.


----------



## SlaterB (28. Feb 2011)

ein Blob ist genau das was du dort hineinschreibst, wenn nur exakt den Dateiinhalt, dann logischerweise nichts anderes wie allein schon der Dateiname,

eine Text-Datei mit Inhalt "Hallo" besteht inhaltlich nur aus 5 Zeichen, vielleicht mehr als 5 Bytes, aber auch nur um diese 5 Zeichen darzustellen, 
da sind nirgendwo 100 Bytes mit Zusatzinfos egal welcher Art, zumindest in so einfachen Dateien,
hochkomplexe wie Bilder, PDFs oder exe-Dateien können gerne mit standardisierten Zusatzinfos ausgestattet sein, nach denen man suchen könnte, aber sehr speziell, wohl nicht deine Frage

-----

etwas anderes statt des reinen Dateiinhalts zu speichern ist gewiss eine Lösung, wenn auch aufwendig mit Serialisierung verbunden,
wie wäre es als einfachere Lösung mit:
Blob in einer Tabelle mit zusätzlichen Feldern, Name als String, Typ als String usw. + eben Blob,
das wäre eine DB-Tabelle analos zu einer Java-Klasse ExtFile, man spart eine Serialisierungsverarbeitung, kann direkt in der DB nach Namen suchen usw.


----------



## delphiking1980 (28. Feb 2011)

ist eine Überlegung wert habe ich auch schon vorher dran gedacht aber ist doch ziemlich viel arbeit extra in der DB eine Tabelle einsetzten.

Habe das mit der Serialisierung erreicht und es klappt wunderbar.Okay ich kan kein Tinyblob verwenden denn die Datei ist immer größer als 255 Bytes aber ich weiß jetzt genau was sich hinter dem Blob befindet. (Aus meiner Java Anwendung).

Ein nachteil: Die Datei ist jetzt nicht mehr ohne weiteres Lesbar denn das ist ja jetzt ein Java Object.

Danke für deine Hilfe.


----------

